# Hikers and Trail Running



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Doesn't seem to be many hikers or trail runners on the site or at least a forum dedicated to hiking and trail running.

Anyway, I thought I'd take a long shot and ask for advise on trail running shoes. I use them mostly for hiking as they are light weight and have pretty good traction.

Anyone have any suggestions on good ones? And yes, I have done some internet searching, just looking for opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Unless you know what type of foot you have I would suggest going into a running store for an evaluation of what type of shoe fits you. 
As for the shoes themselves I like the Solomons and Adidas that have the raised triangular grip. Nothing beats that for traction.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I have had good luck with Solomon over the years, very light and great traction.


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

Altras!! I know the owner/founders of the company, and asked them to give me the name of one of their shoes to use to walk around Disneyland. These shoes are amazing! I will definitely get several more pair. Look into them.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Salomon speed cross 3. Super lightweight with great traction. I love mine so much I use them for hunting when the weather is dry as well.


----------



## jennifermarshall (Nov 2, 2015)

*Nike air visi pro 5*

Nike air visi pro 5. Odd choice I know. The ankle support was enough to get my 70 year old father up a hill. They are a steal. My father and I both own pairs in black.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

I've heard good things about the Solomon Speedcross 3's but they felt tight and funny on my feet. I recently purchased some Altra Lone Peak 2.5 shoes that I'm loving but with the zero drop they aren't for everyone. They do have some great grip, and coming from some Merrell Trail Gloves, they were a big step up in comfort/cushion for me. I've liked them enough I'm looking at getting a pair of Altra Instincts for road running as well.

I'd second the recommendation above to go to a reputable running store and have them check your feet/stride. Based on that they can give you a better recommendation for your feet.


----------

